# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  واقعا امیدی هست که اگه از الان شروع کنم بتئنم رتبه زیر 2000 بیارم..؟

## Amirmu66

لطفا بهم جواب صادقانه بدید...من در تابستون درست و حسابی درس نخوندم و حتی زیست 2 و 3 رو 1 دور تموم نکردم...واقعا امیدی هست که اگه از الان شروع کنم بتونم رتبه زیر 2000 بیارم..؟؟؟هیچ امیدی هم ب تاثیر معدلم ندارم....اگه روزی 7 ساعت درس بخونم چی؟؟؟دانش اموز متوسطی ام...ولی اگه بخوام مردونه لخونم میخونم...ولی خب همش فکر میکنم رقیبام تا الان حداقل یکی دو دور کردن کتابو و معدل نهاییشون بالاِیه...
درضمن تو درست زیست کتاب واسه درسنامه چی بگیرم...تست کتاب جامع گاج نقره ای دارم و ی کتاب فقط درس نامه میخوام...فاگو خیلی حجیمه...همایش عمارلو رو دیدم اکثر حجمش همون متن کتابه...درسنامه خیلی سبز خوبه وای خب  من دارم تست گاج میزنم و نمیتونم باز چهارتا کتاب تست خیلی سبز هم بزنم

----------


## Mostafa7

بله از الان شروع کن فقط *واقعا* شروع کن و اینطور نباشه که یک هفته بعد دوباره تاپیک بزنی و این حرفها رو تکرار کنی ! 
برای درسنامه زیست : دوم -> خیلی سبز / سوم -> خیلی سبز / پیش -> الگو . 
ابتدا خوندن کتاب درسی ، بعد درسنامه و تست و از همه مهمتر حاشیه نویسی داخل کتاب . 
برای تست هم همین گاج نقره ای خوبه .

----------


## Amirhassan5303

ببین یه سوال مردشی باهم پیش بریم جلو یا نه جواب بده لدفن

----------


## Amirmu66

آره هستم

----------


## Amirmu66

خب آخه گفتم دیگه...درسنامه خیلی سبز تو تستاشه...من تست گاج بزنم و بعد 4 جلد تست خیلی سبز بزنم؟؟؟


> بله از الان شروع کن فقط *واقعا* شروع کن و اینطور نباشه که یک هفته بعد دوباره تاپیک بزنی و این حرفها رو تکرار کنی ! 
> برای درسنامه زیست : دوم -> خیلی سبز / سوم -> خیلی سبز / پیش -> الگو . 
> ابتدا خوندن کتاب درسی ، بعد درسنامه و تست و از همه مهمتر حاشیه نویسی داخل کتاب . 
> برای تست هم همین گاج نقره ای خوبه .

----------


## Amirmu66

> ببین یه سوال مردشی باهم پیش بریم جلو یا نه جواب بده لدفن


 آره

----------


## Amirhassan5303

اگه به معنای واقعی کلمه عاشقانه هدفت رو بخوای حتی زیر 100 از الان هم میشه 
در مورد منابع زیستت باید خدمتت عارض شم که کتاب درسی منبع اصلیت باشه اگه کمکی هم خواستی عمارلو و کتابنامه مهروماه خوب هستن زیست تصویری مهروماه هم بگیر 
فاگوزیست هم به هیچ وجه کار نکن به معنای واقعی آشغاله 
موفق باشی

----------


## Amirmu66

> اگه به معنای واقعی کلمه عاشقانه هدفت رو بخوای حتی زیر 100 از الان هم میشه 
> در مورد منابع زیستت باید خدمتت عارض شم که کتاب درسی منبع اصلیت باشه اگه کمکی هم خواستی عمارلو و کتابنامه مهروماه خوب هستن زیست تصویری مهروماه هم بگیر 
> فاگوزیست هم به هیچ وجه کار نکن به معنای واقعی آشغاله 
> موفق باشی


اره کتاب نامه مهر و ماه جالبه اتفاقا ولی تو خریدش شک داشتم...چون کسی ندیدم بخره...میشه بپرسم شما چه رتبه ای اوردین؟؟؟درمورد اون رتبه زیر 100 هم گفتین...من تنها مشکلم رقیبامن که من هرچی بخونم خیلی عقبم ازشون...این هارو نمیگم که بهونه بیارم من دارم میخونم ولی خب همش فکرم درگیره..

----------


## Amirhassan5303

کتابنامه رو مطالب گنگ بیشتر فوکوس کرده برو کتابفروشی ببین اگه مورد پسندت بود بخر 
رتبه من به دلیل یکسری مشکلات خیلی بد شد امسال
 ولی به امید خدا 96 جبران میکنم
در ضمن شما فکر میکنی رقیبات کیا هستن ؟اگه پزشکی میخوای باید بخونی و سعی کن با علاقه و عشق درس بخونی و کمتر به رتبه فکر کنی

----------


## Amirmu66

> کتابنامه رو مطالب گنگ بیشتر فوکوس کرده برو کتابفروشی ببین اگه مورد پسندت بود بخر 
> رتبه من به دلیل یکسری مشکلات خیلی بد شد امسال
>  ولی به امید خدا 96 جبران میکنم
> در ضمن شما فکر میکنی رقیبات کیا هستن ؟اگه پزشکی میخوای باید بخونی و سعی کن با علاقه و عشق درس بخونی و کمتر به رتبه فکر کنی


باشه ممنون...انشالله شما هم موفق باشی...انشالله شهریور 96  با هم از چیزای خوب حرف بزنیم

----------


## Amirhassan5303

مرسی
 راستی آزمون میری

----------


## Amirmu66

> مرسی
>  راستی آزمون میری


والا من مدرسه طرح کنکور علوی میرم...ازموناش در حد قلم چی   و گزینه 2 نی ولی بهم گفتن بهتره دیگه 2 جا نری همین رو بشین قشنگ بخون

----------


## Amirmu66

> مرسی
>  راستی آزمون میری


هدفت چیه راستی؟؟؟من هدفم از  دبیرستان دارو بود ولی الان نظرم رو عوض کردن...چونکه سرمایه ندارم داروخونه بزنم و برای همین میگن فوقش ماهی 2 یا 3 تومن گیرت بیاد مسیول فنی بشی...برای همین میخوام تلام بالا ببرم دندون قبول بشم

----------


## Amirhassan5303

والا هدفم اینه که پزشکی بخونم اگه بقیه الله بشه که عالی میشه ی چیز زیاد به پول فکر نکن مهم علاقست و در نهایت اینکه امیدوارم به هدفمون برسیم

----------


## Amirmu66

> والا هدفم اینه که پزشکی بخونم اگه بقیه الله بشه که عالی میشه ی چیز زیاد به پول فکر نکن مهم علاقست و در نهایت اینکه امیدوارم به هدفمون برسیم


مرسی ولی والا به علاقه بود که من الان نویسنده بودم.خخخخ..ولی خب وقتی وضع مالی خونوادت خوب نباشه درس فقط یک وسیله واسه پولدار شدنه نه علاقه

----------


## :Iman1997

اره اگه میگی از الان میخونی قبول میشی ولی آیا واقعا قدر امشبتو میدونی ؟ همین الان تا وقتی دو ساعت دیگه میخوای بخوابی بدون اینکه فک کنی امروز هیچی نخوندی میشینی 10 صفحه زیست بخونی ؟ ایا میتونی از همین الان به هیچ چیزی جز خوندنت فک نکنی ، نه به بهترین کتاب نه به زمانی که مونده فقط قدر لحظه الانتو بدونی ! آره موفق میشی ولی اگه یه درصد غیر این باشه درصد موفقیتتم به مرور کم میشه !

----------


## matrooke

دوباره این تاپیکا شروع شدن تا یه هفته قبل کنکورم ادامه دارن.
ن خیر امیدی نیست .با این تاپیکا هیچ امیدی نیست

----------


## Amirhassan5303

با این حرفت موافقم 
برا موفق شدن نباید شرط و شروط بزاری

----------


## ayl

بله میتونی، فقط همین

----------


## Amirmu66

> دوباره این تاپیکا شروع شدن تا یه هفته قبل کنکورم ادامه دارن.
> ن خیر امیدی نیست .با این تاپیکا هیچ امیدی نیست


 حالا شما ببخش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirmu66

> اره اگه میگی از الان میخونی قبول میشی ولی آیا واقعا قدر امشبتو میدونی ؟ همین الان تا وقتی دو ساعت دیگه میخوای بخوابی بدون اینکه فک کنی امروز هیچی نخوندی میشینی 10 صفحه زیست بخونی ؟ ایا میتونی از همین الان به هیچ چیزی جز خوندنت فک نکنی ، نه به بهترین کتاب نه به زمانی که مونده فقط قدر لحظه الانتو بدونی ! آره موفق میشی ولی اگه یه درصد غیر این باشه درصد موفقیتتم به مرور کم میشه !


ممنون

----------


## Nikolai

ماشالا دوباره تاپیکایه از الان شروع کنم می شه!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  
به شخصه یادمه برا کنکوری ک گذشت تا خود ی روز قبل کنکور هم این حضرات تاپیک می زدن آیا می شه ی روزه پزشکی آورد!!!!!!
بابا بس کنید والله ب شعور خودتون و خواننده احترام بزارید :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

رتبه 1 تجربی از مهر ماه با میانگین روزی 10 ساعت شروع کرد و 1 شد ، زیر 2000 شدن که دیگه جای خودش رو داره  :Y (551):

----------


## Nikolai

> رتبه 1 تجربی از مهر ماه با میانگین روزی 10 ساعت شروع کرد و 1 شد ، زیر 2000 شدن که دیگه جای خودش رو داره


بله داداش ولی می دونی چیه باید آماری ب قضیه نگا کنیم نه فقط استثنا ها رو ببینیم 80 درصد افرادی ک هی می گن از الان شروع کنیم می شه تا خود روز کنکور هی می گن امروز ک نشد ایشالا فردا از تاپیکاشونم معلومه! استارتر عزیز خواهشا ب خودش نگیره من کلی گفتم. . .

----------


## hamed_habibi

​عزیزم اگه فارغ تحصیلی راحت تا بهمن اسفند میتونی تموم کنی بعدش فقط تست بزنی...درضمن رتبه یک تجربی ازمهر خوند حالا اون دانشجو بود فیزیک ریاضی بلد بود خب شما ک یک نمیخوای 1000کشورم بشی عالیه عالی

----------


## khaan

اگه شروع کنی و منابع واقعی رو بخونی (کتاب درسی و کتاب تست واقعی، نه جزوه خمارلو و سی دی کنتور آسان است و ...) با روزانه بالای 8 ساعت موفق میشی. 
منتها مساله ای که هست اینه که به امثال شما امیدی نیست که شروع کنن و جدی بخونن !  همش دنبال بهونه هستین برای تعویق انداختن و بی حوصلبه بودن و ....

----------


## Aydiny

دوستان لطفا به خاطر روحیه ایشون رو با رتبه ی یک مقایسه نکنین. رتبه ی 1 ریاضی و فیزیک رو هفته ای یه ساعت میخوند عمومیاشم عالی بوده و اون ده ساعت خوندن تو روز رو بیشترش رو صرف زیست میکرده. ولی بهت قول میدم روزی میانگین هفته ای 60 ساعت به بالا اونم درست بخونی رتبت زیر هزار میشه

----------


## raminphys

از همین الان شروع کنی میشه. به شرطی که وقتت با چرخیدن در فضای مجازی از بین نبری. فقط و فقط به مدت محدودی در روز اون هم برای استفاده ی درست و مثلا رفع اشکلات و... از فضای مجازی استفاده کنی. یه برنامه ی خوب و هدف مند تهیه کنی و اجراش کنی که هم  اهداف دراز مدت توش مشخص شده باشه و هم کوتاه مدت، زمان بندی مطالعه رو هم بصورت هفتگی خودت مشخص کن. دیگه اینکه دست کم تا بهمن ماه اصلا خودت رو با دیگران مقایسه نکنی، یعنی رقابت اصلیت در ابتدا با خودت باشه و پیشرفتت رو با عملکرد سابق خودت بسنجی. در یک ماه اول هم سعی کنی فارغ از نتیجه ای که میگیری ناامید نشی و به برنامه ت کامل عمل کنی. یادت باشه شروع کار سخت ترین بخش کاره!
موفق باشی

----------


## violinist

:troll (7):

باز این حرفا شروع شد و چقد زود...

----------


## Hellish

عَجَب سوالی  :Yahoo (21): 

از الان تا 15-16 تیر ماه 96 به نظرت وقت کمه؟؟

هر روز 24 ساعته شما روزایی که مدرسه میری میانگین 7 بخونی و روزای تعطیل 12 ساعت حساب کنن ببین چه عدد نجومی ای در میاد

تازه دوران طلایی( :Yahoo (94): ) عید نوروز مفیده مفید روزی 12-13 بخونی

حالا تو تعطیلات مدارس به علت الودگی هوا و گرون شدن گوجه و کدو رو هم در نظر بگیر

ببین چه عددی در میاد!!!!!!!!!!

اینهمهههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه وقت داری....بشین بخووووووووووون

اینقدر هم تاپیک نزن که به نظرتون موفق میشم یا نه....همه چی دست خودته...با اره یا نه گفتن بقیه کارت جلو نمیره


حُسن خُتام: از کسی نَپـــــــــُرس خوشبَختی کُجاست...تو بآزی کن عَمو نویسنده خُداس..

----------


## Amin97

بستگی به پایت داره 
و اینکه چرا تا الان نخوندی
اگه پایت ضعیفه و عادت به درس خوندنم نداری نه نمیتونی خودتم زحمت نده الکی همین ترم بهمن برو یه دانشگاه آزادی مثه خودمیی

----------


## LI20

وقتی میای اینجا وضعیتتو میگی وبعد میپرسی میتونم همه خودشونو بدون این شاید بخوان جای تومیزارن وبعدا میبینن انگیزه و ارادشو دارن یانه. اونا در واقع به خودشون جواب میدن نه تو. وقتتو اینجا هدر نده. اگه خودت فک میکنی میتونی  پس میتونی.

----------


## POOYAE

سلام ، با عرض معذرت از استاتر تاپیک امیدوارم از حرفم ناراحت نشن ، ای کاش به جای اینجور تاپیک ها می اومدیم تاپیک میزدیم که تا الان چیزی نخوندم حالا 9 ماه مونده ، دوستان چیکار کنم که رتبه م زیر 2 هزار بشه ، آیا این خوبه ؟ یا اینکه بیاییم بگیم میتونم یا نمیتونم  :Yahoo (21):  . امیدوارم این تاپیک آخرین تاپیک با این موضوع باشه

----------


## LI20

> سلام ، با عرض معذرت از استاتر تاپیک امیدوارم از حرفم ناراحت نشن ، ای کاش به جای اینجور تاپیک ها می اومدیم تاپیک میزدیم که تا الان چیزی نخوندم حالا 9 ماه مونده ، دوستان چیکار کنم که رتبه م زیر 2 هزار بشه ، آیا این خوبه ؟ یا اینکه بیاییم بگیم میتونم یا نمیتونم  . امیدوارم این تاپیک آخرین تاپیک با این موضوع باشه


تایید مینمایم

----------


## esmaeil

*هرکس همت و اراده داشته باشد موفق می شود. اگر کسی بتواند صبح زود ( 4 یا 5 صبح) بیدار شود و با عشق بخواند و از خواندن خود لذت ببرد مطمئنا رتبه زیر 500 خواهد آورد. اما به هر حال از خواب شیرین سحر نمی توان به سادگی گذشت!*

----------


## violinist

> *هرکس همت و اراده داشته باشد موفق می شود. اگر کسی بتواند صبح زود ( 4 یا 5 صبح) بیدار شود و با عشق بخواند و از خواندن خود لذت ببرد مطمئنا رتبه زیر 500 خواهد آورد. اما به هر حال از خواب شیرین سحر نمی توان به سادگی گذشت!*



4 یا 5 صبح؟!!!!! 

چه خبره!!!

مگه قراره تو این یه سال اتم کشف کنه؟

یه کنکور سادست دیگه!!

کمیت ملاک نمیشه بخدا!

----------


## Mr.mTf

در یک حالت میتونی و اونم اینکه دلیل کم کاری خودت تا الان رو پیداش کنی و حلش کنی یا حداقل تاثیرش رو خیلی کمم کنی

----------


## esmaeil

> 4 یا 5 صبح؟!!!!! 
> 
> چه خبره!!!
> 
> مگه قراره تو این یه سال اتم کشف کنه؟
> 
> یه کنکور سادست دیگه!!
> 
> کمیت ملاک نمیشه بخدا!


این یه روشه ساعت 10 شب می خوابی ساعت 5 بیدار می شی خیلی هم لذت بخشه، نمازت هم قضا نمی شه

----------


## The JoKer

انسان به امید زنده است والسلام

----------


## kounkory75

> بستگی به پایت داره 
> و اینکه چرا تا الان نخوندی
> اگه پایت ضعیفه و عادت به درس خوندنم نداری نه نمیتونی خودتم زحمت نده الکی همین ترم بهمن برو یه دانشگاه آزادی مثه خودمیی


داداش شرمنده اینو میگم ولی خودت  انگیزه نداری دیگرونم بی انگیزه وناامید نکن مهم اینه که اگه میخوای به هدفت برسی حسرت گذشته رونخوری و زمان حالم ازدست ندیو استفاده کنی و امید به اینده داشته باشی
اراده و تلاش باشه همچی حله

----------


## happy boy

*سلام به روی ماهت.چرارتبه زیردوهزار؟به زیرده هزارفکرکن.نمیشه نه؟به همون دلیلی که نمیخای10000بشی پس به2000هم قانع نباش.بگومیخام رشته فلان توچن تادانشگاه موردعلاقموبخونم.عنوان تایپیک جوابش میشه آره.قطعامیتونی.مخصوصاکه میگی اگه بخام مینونم مردونه بخونم.چی نمیذاره؟بزن بترکونش.شایدبعضیابگن ول کن بابا.برودانشگاه.عمرااگه بتونی...گوش نکن.فقط بایدیه یه سوال جواب بدی.بایدبگی آیااگه ازالان بخام زیرهزاروبیارم ارادشودارممن اون کسی هستم که مردونه بخونم؟؟منم تازه شروع کردم.سال دومه.سال اول برام رتبه شدن رویابودامسال هدفم.میخام ده سال بعدبخودم نگم اگه خونده بودم کجابودم؟اگه توهم عاشق اینی که خانوادت بهت افتخارکنن اینکه بهترین زندگیوبسازی وتاآخرعمربه خودت افتخارکنی ببین میتونی یانه.من بعدشکستم بلندشدم.حتی اگه دانشگاه موردعلاقم قبول نشم بازم ازخودم وجدانم راحته.حس خوبیه.دوس دارم تجربش کنی داداش گلم.هیشکی نمیتونه اینجاکمکت کنه.جوانجمن خ سنگینه.حسای منفی بیشترن.توکه نمیخای چن سال بعدبه بچه ات بگی که ول کردی.ورفتی شدی یه ادم معمولی.یااینکه موندی وبقول خودت مردونه پای همه چی موندی؟؟تصمیم آخرش باخودته.اگه خاستی بمونی بایدروزانه کمی بیشترازبقیه بخونی.نگران رقیبات نباش.رقیبت خودتی.اگه شروع کنی ازهمه جلومیزنی.برومصاحبه هاروببین.بعضی رتبه هاازاول مهرشروع میکنن.یجوری بخون که وجدانت بگه آررره.همینه.وقتی همه توفکرمحرمن توبخون.وقتی همه دنبال انتخاب منابع وخ چیزان توبخون.وقتی همه خسته میشن وعرقشونوپاک میکنن ونمیخونن تواشکای خستگیتوپاک کن وادامه لده.براهرهدفی که داری.براخودت مقدسه.توعیدکه خسته میشن توبیشتربخون...خسته میشی اشکال نداره چون دلیلت وهدفت بزرگترازخستگیته...اینارونگ  تم که الکی امیدوارت کنم تک تک تکواژهای حرفامم تجربه کردم وهمونطورکه به خودم امیدوار هستم.اگه بری فازمردنگیت دیگه هیچ مشکلی بزرگترازدلیلت وجودنخاهدداشت.ایشالاسال بعدالگوی همه کسایی بشی که میخان شروع کنن.سال بعدکارنامه تو میذاری وهممونوخوشال میکنی.موفق باشی هموطن.*

----------


## s-1998

تو از الان بخونی من شرط میبندم که زیر ۵۰۰هم میتونی بشی


امیدوارم از الان شروع کنی..وگرنه مطمن باش اگر از الان نخونی خودت ۳-۴ماهه دیگه به این میرسی که میشد از وسطای مهر هم زیر ۵۰۰شد


نت رو‌کم کن.


نمیگم از الان با ۱۲ساعت شروعش کن که اگه نتونستی بدتر روحیه ات خراب شه
ولی از الان با ۳-۴ساعت هم شروع کنی تا یک ماه دیگه به ۱۲-۱۳هم میرسی


از نظرم با یه ازمون پیش برو..مهم نیست آزمون رو بدی یا نه ولی برنامه اش رو دانلود کن و طبق اون بخون...
الان ازمونای قلم چی شروع نشده..شروع کن واسه همین ۲۳مهر..توی یک هفته ای هم که مونده میتونی خیلی مباحثاشو جمع کنی

ولی انصافا شروع کن...
مطمن باش میتونی...اینو ماهایی که الان پشت کنکور موندیم کاملا درک میکنیم


مصاحبه آقای محمد فاظلی رو هم بخون..برات بشه انگیزه

درسنامه زیست خیلی سبز خوبه..
تست هم خودت انتخاب کن بین گاج و سبز کدوم رو بیشتر میپسندی
یه منبع تستی رو که تموم کردی بعد برو سراغ بعدی





Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fawzi

خیلی دوس دارم بدونم کسایی که طی این سالها این مدل تاپیکارو زدن ! الان چند مرده حلاجـن؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35): 
خب این سوال بستگی به خود فرد دارع ! کسی که فهمید امکان پذیره و تایید و لایک بقیه رم خورد و میره استارتو میزنه ! کسی که بازم وقتشو قدر نمیدونه و حالا هرروز وقتش به بطالت میگذره و به این که الان که ی دیـقه به کنکوره ،میشه چیزی شد ؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (21): 


قدر وقت ار نشناسد دل و کاری نکند
بس خجالت که از این حاصل اوقات بریم  :Yahoo (17): 


نظر شخصیم اینه همچیــــــــز از نیروی محـرکه  خودِ آدم شـــــــــروع میشه ! کافیه از تهِ دل بخـــــــواد !
به راستی خواسته ما از خود ،هدف است یا رویا ؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## _Joseph_

آپ :Yahoo (4): 
بهمن ماه

----------


## Parimah

رفیق بیا به خودمون قول بدیم به حرف های منفی هیچکس گوش ندیم وقتی از غیر ممکن بودن هدفمون میگن... 


با این حرفها دلسرد نشیم و راهمون رو ادامه بدیم ، اصلاً بیا از اهدافمون دیگه چیزی به کسی  نگیم...


تلاش کنیم و خودمونو باور داشته باشیم و بدونیم خدایِ مهربون همیشه در کنارمون هست و یاریمون میکنه موفق شیم ،پس بیخیال حرفهای منفی ...


خدا نیازهای مارو میدونه ، هرچیزی ام که ازش بخوایم و صداش کنیم میشنوه فقط باید بهش ایمان و اعتماد داشته باشیم اون موقع ست که دیگه خدا دست به کار میشه و هرگز نا امیدمون نمیکنه 


بهت قول میدم اگه به خدا اعتماد کنیم ، خودمونو باور داشته باشیم و تلاش کنیم یه روزی موفقیتمون خیلی قشنگ سروصدا به پا میکنه و چه لذتی داره دیدنِ اون روز

زندگیتون سرشار از موفقیت:^^

----------

